# Need prayers for my Mom and Family



## South Man (Nov 28, 2011)

Guys I need your prayers for my Mom and family. My stepfather shot himself and died last night. My mom is having a hard time as is the whole family. We need your prayers. He was 76 and had alzheimers and we are all in shock.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for your family.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 29, 2011)

My Prayers are added for you all.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 29, 2011)

Sent from here.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2011)

My prayer added


----------



## WELLS8230 (Nov 29, 2011)

peace be with you!


----------



## Poppy D (Nov 29, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Nov 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear. May the Father comfort you all


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 29, 2011)

prayers from gray ga


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 29, 2011)

God be with you all.


----------

